# installing wine on FreebSD 7.2 amd64



## jemate18 (May 11, 2009)

I want to install wine on my Freebsd 7.2-release amd64.


```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/wine
```


```
make install clean
```



> ===>  wine-1.1.18,1 is only for i386, while you are running amd64.
> *** Error code 1
> 
> Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/wine.



Is there any way I can install wine on my platform?

Thanks


----------



## vermaden (May 11, 2009)

> ===> wine-1.1.18,1 is only for i386, while you are running amd64.



You can install FreeBSD i386 version.


----------



## jemate18 (May 11, 2009)

Hi. I was thinking of another way, like downloading source and try to compile it. I want wine because I want to install SQLyog GUI tool to manage my database which I need for my work. 

If my compilation didn't succeed, i guess i have to setup phpmyadmin. I dont want to reinstall since I have downloaded and setup my system for quite a lot of hours.

Thanks again


----------



## vermaden (May 11, 2009)

There are some works to get WINE into 64bit, but currently only i386 works, if you want to use WINE, you need to move to i386.

Backup your configs and list of packages (pkg_info -q -o -a), like that this will be little little less PITA.


----------



## kamikaze (May 12, 2009)

There's a group of people in the German community who regularly tries to get wine running under amd64.

We've been getting closer, a lot of bugs preventing this have been fixed. I've solved a lot of the mysteries of getting i386 jails running. Yamagi's been keeping in touch with the right people to get bugs in the elf loader fixed and there's been a lot of progress. But we are not there yet. In a strict i386 jail you can already get as far as building wine.

I've also come this far with a script that sets a lot of environment variables to install a parallel tree i386 into /usr/local32 and hence does not require a jail.

If we succeed this will certainly announced in this forum by us, including a proper howto, to get things set up.


----------



## jemate18 (May 13, 2009)

Wow. Greate news! 

Thanks guys! More power to you.... 


Regards,


----------



## expl (Dec 7, 2009)

Resurrecting this thread after trying FreeBSD-8.0 amd64 that wine now is fully functional and with full 3D acceleration from NVidia drivers. Just so that people who stick to i386 because of wine know.

Fallow this guide to build&install wine: http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine#head-6963d527c173e57b1567e881305b544d33435b6d

Download same version (as amd64 that you installed) NVidia i386 drivers and build/install X11 and OGL libraries under chroot.


----------



## tobii (Dec 14, 2009)

Followed the Wiki entry but couldn't get the 3D Acceleration (Nvidia) to work. I've installed the same Driver Version of Nvidia drivers, the only difference it is i386.

Glxgears, doom with OpenGL working pretty fine, but no luck with wine so far.

Wine output starting Lineage2 (worked without a problem on the same machine using i386 FreeBSD):

```
err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly
err:d3d_caps:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat.
err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to get a gl context for default adapter
err:d3d_caps:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat.
err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to get a gl context for default adapter
err:d3d:WineDirect3DCreate Direct3D9 is not available without opengl
```

Is there anything I might have forgotten?
Thanks


----------



## expl (Dec 16, 2009)

Did you chroot into /compat/i386 and export i386 as your machine arch (like in the guide) before installing NVidia i386 driver?


----------



## tobii (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes I did it according to the Wiki.
make installing the Nvidia x86 driver fails at loading the kernel module, obviously because I got the 64bit module loaded.


```
...
===> doc (install)
ERROR: Failed to unload the NVIDIA module!
ERROR: Is nvidia.ko in use?
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-195.22.
```


----------



## tobii (Dec 16, 2009)

Checked everything I might have overseen here, here is the installed Ports from inside the i386 chroot
http://pastebin.com/m5bebf2e3


----------



## BuSerD (Dec 16, 2009)

If you are unable to get that sorted out there is still hope

wine_i386_on_amd64


----------



## expl (Dec 16, 2009)

tobii said:
			
		

> Yes I did it according to the Wiki.
> make installing the Nvidia x86 driver fails at loading the kernel module, obviously because I got the 64bit module loaded.
> 
> 
> ...



Open Makefile in NVIDIA driver dir. Edit "SUBDIR=" remove everything just leave "lib" and "x11". Then it should install the ogl libs correctly.


----------



## tobii (Dec 16, 2009)

Hm no Idea what this really caused, but I've installed the newest Nvidia driver via ports and it works now.
Thanks everyone for helping.


----------



## tvas80 (Feb 24, 2010)

jemate18 said:
			
		

> I want to install wine on my Freebsd 7.2-release amd64.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Following this http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine link i was able to get to building wine-1.1.18. 
Instead of mount i

```
copy /usr/ports /compat/i386/usr/ports
```
it works fine. Dont forget (like i did) to copy your 
	
	



```
/etc/resolv.conf to /compat/i386/etc
```
then 
	
	



```
chroot /compat/i386
```
and 
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/wine && make install clean
```
it was quite a build for me >40mins

my system is 
2.10 GHz AMD Turion X2 Ultra ZM-80 Dual-Core Mobile Processor
ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics RS780M
15.4" WXGA High-Definition BrightView Widescreen (1280 x 800)
Dual boot Windows 7 Ultimate X FreeBSD 7.2 Release

good luck


----------

